# 921 - L2.19 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Software Version L2.19 for 921*

Corrects the guide display and tuning of digital OTA stations with -01 subchannels
Supports reception of OTA stations from multiple DMA's
Various timer and aspect ratio improvements


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Anyone seen any timer or aspect ratio improvements? What did they change?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

_Corrects the guide display and tuning of digital OTA stations with -01 subchannels_

I still don't have any guide data for two of my OTA stations (PBS 05-01 and ABC 07-01) since about L213, so this has not been corrected.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm thinking this is new with 219, but it may have been there before and I didn't notice. When I'm viewing an HD program in the Normal screen aspect ratio over the component input and switch channels to a non-HD program 4:3 material the aspect ratio automatically changes to Stretch to fill the screen (with Normal there would be black bars).


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

gboot said:


> ... the aspect ratio automatically changes to Stretch to fill the screen ...


Nope - not a new feature. It memorizes the last view (* button selection) for each mode. Been that way (at least) since the L184 firmware (May or June of '04).


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> *Software Version L2.19 for 921*
> 
> Corrects the guide display and tuning of digital OTA stations with -01 subchannels
> Supports reception of OTA stations from multiple DMA's
> Various timer and aspect ratio improvements


Still no notes for l215-l218. Does explain a couple bugs in those releases.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> *Software Version L2.19 for 921*
> 
> Corrects the guide display and tuning of digital OTA stations with -01 subchannels
> Supports reception of OTA stations from multiple DMA's


I still don't have any guide data for two of my OTA stations (PBS 21-01 and "_Out of DMA_" PBS 06-01) since about L213, so this has not been corrected.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

Still have stuck aspect ratio problem.


----------



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

I have had a problem with the aspect button for some time. I have to reset the receiver to get it to work. It doesn't work for very long unless i reset it again.


----------

